# westbury diagonal update



## imation (Sep 15, 2011)

Progress is slowly being made, cranks have been made, all main split bearings, keeps and oilers.
Crossheads and pins, expansion links, water pump and screw reverser (yes I whimped out on the square two start thread).
I have beefed up the valve rod from 1/8" to 3/16" , same with the weighshaft.
I had the paddle frames cut with a water jet from 1/8" mild steel, they look 100% better than the alloy originals.


----------



## Maryak (Sep 15, 2011)

Looking Very Nice :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## kvom (Sep 15, 2011)

Lifting links and steam chest covers are all I see missing. Should run pretty soon, and we want video.  ;D :bow:


----------



## J. Tranter (Sep 15, 2011)

Where can someone find plans for this?


----------



## don-tucker (Sep 21, 2011)

Yes ,coming on nicely,there are few of us building this engine now.
J Tranter,I have a set of plans and instructions on a CD ,if you would like one PM me
Don


----------

